# My Gastronomy...



## bieniek

Im thinking of some stuff here...

Its hard to explain. I dont like where the modern gastronomy is going. Or the worlds cuisine. I would like it to be more chefs crazy about the food more than cooking fancy shite. 

I dont think you could ever get to perfection, or even very good, but by constant repetition of the few things you like to do, and by thinking about them all the time, you can get that little bit better. 
I also think, spreading your focus on too many things get you nowhere. Use your energy wisely. 
Chef to me means great care. I am not good enough to care greatly about all there is to the food.


I came to think of it, when preparing for sundays little party for 20 pax.

I like to bake bread.
Here are some baguettes early in the morning, for them to rise overnight, then next day Id roll them again and twist. Rise, add some stuff on top, and bake 























Now, taking the dough right isnt enough. The baking is as important as every single small detail






Youre not worth a damn if you dont eat your food 

On second starter I have ravioli, here is king crab meat I just picked with salmon I took apart day ago, mixed with dill stalks, french red garlic, lemon zest, expensive virgin and bay leaves.






My oven is clean 






Slowly slowly





Afterwards I leave it overnight in the pack. To be chopped the following day. The flavours are so strong it needs just little fat, I used philadelphia, seasoning and its done! I thought I would add some mussels but the mildness-sweetness wouldnt go right and got lost.






Decent stuffing cannot be followed by lousy shite pasta. I take great care of my pastas and have huge heart for it. If I overcook it, I would cry in front of the guests.

Look at the colour! You can see through that ring, yet its very solid, the pasta after boiling didnt changed the colour at all, just got shiny. 






Now, with the maincourse goes pressed confit duck legs meat. Flavoured with oyster sauce, and parsley. :spiteful:






And a duck breast, can you score your duck?






Nice and crispy golden brown






The duck gave me some fat, why would I waste it? Instead, I boiled herbs in duck fat-noisette. 












Its just food, but HEY its a food. Every single element is as important as your momma!


----------



## Lucretia

With you 100%! Your photos always look like something that would be absolutely wonderful to eat. And it's "look at that fabulous salmon"--you can almost taste and smell the dish just by its appearance. Your cooking seem to be a celebration of the best ingredients prepared with loving care. When I see "unidentified foam" or "this tastes bad but the chef wants you to expand your boundaries", I start to twitch and get the urge to run around screaming "The emperor has no clothes."


----------



## Justin0505

Nice post. Your passion and personality really comes through in your food. 

I really dislike trendy names and fads, but I would say that what you appreciate is "slow food" over "micro gastronomy. "


----------



## add

Wonderful pictorial bieniek! :thumbsup:

Need to book a flight to Oslo, toot sweet (right away)!


----------



## Peco

Lucretia said:


> When I see "unidentified foam" or "this tastes bad but the chef wants you to expand your boundaries", I start to twitch and get the urge to run around screaming "The emperor has no clothes."



Maybe some are like that but not all. This guy spent several hundred hours preparing his ultimate "dish" until he reached what I would call perfection. On top of that he spent 1000's of dollars on the best ingredients. Became 3rd, runner up and eventually a winner. In my world this guy is what it's all about = love and passion for food!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrPJWFdx54


----------



## Deckhand

Really nice. Thanks for the post.


----------



## tk59

:thumbsup:


----------



## VoodooMajik

That's great. I agree with you 100%, There is to much focus on flash these days and not enough on the flavor and passion from earth to table.


----------



## Mint427

Really nice presentation. The duck is a visual feast for the eyes! thanks for thinking of us with the post - keep them coming!


----------



## Salty dog

The video was amusing. Give him 20 years and he will understand the true meaning of what we do. Or sooner if he is smart.


----------



## ecchef

_Im thinking of some stuff here...

Its hard to explain. I dont like where the modern gastronomy is going. Or the worlds cuisine. I would like it to be more chefs crazy about the food more than cooking fancy shite. _

I feel the same way. It's not because I feel that it's beyond me (which may be, because to quote Harry Callahan " A man has got to know his limitations.") but because I can't reconcile 'slow food' & 'molecular gastronomy'. It would be like reading a work co-authored by Sartre & Evola, with each writing alternate sentences. 



_Youre not worth a damn if you dont eat your food _

Quote of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecchef

Salty dog said:


> The video was amusing. Give him 20 years and he will understand the true meaning of what we do. Or sooner if he is smart.



I ain't following you Scott...please elaborate :scratchhead:


----------



## pumbaa

I love cooking simple things and putting my own twist on them. I do the same with my desserts I take something you know and elevate it, I am not all about molecular gastronomy and powders and foams. Though I do play around with them for my own know how and the fact I love learning new things with food. But awesome pics, and I wish I could have tasted it.


----------



## hax9215

Great looking food in any language. :doublethumbsup:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Peco

Salty dog said:


> The video was amusing. Give him 20 years and he will understand the true meaning of what we do. Or sooner if he is smart.



Nothing beats the great Salty huh :whistling: Posting a few cutting videos doesn't make one a champ/great chef you know


----------



## DK chef

Peco said:


> Nothing beats the great Salty huh :whistling: Posting a few cutting videos doesn't make one a champ/great chef you know



 lol
i loved the video, shows real passion and commitment, i bet he isn´t overcooking his shells


----------



## Peco

DK chef said:


> i bet he isn´t overcooking his shells


 Touché


----------



## mr drinky

bieniek said:


> Chef to me means great care.



Best quote of the week. Thanks for the post. 

k.


----------



## Keith Neal

Outstanding, Bieniek.


----------



## stereo.pete

Bieniek, great post and Peco, very cool video. I am a big fan of cutting edge cuisine as well as technique but make no mistake, I also appreciate simple well-executed cooking. In fact, the most important factor is the taste at the end of the day. I really don't care about how a chef achieves the end result (slow cooker to sous vide) as long as the flavor is great.

I went to a restaurant last week called Boca http://www.bokachicago.com/ and the most amazing dish on the menu was the focaccia that was brought out first. You could really tell whoever baked it really spent time perfecting it as it had an amazingly very thin exterior and this buttery smooth interior that was to die for. It was simple bread and butter but executed at such a high level that it overshadowed the other great dishes we had that night. In fact I've been thinking about it every day since we had it and now I am going to try to bake my own focaccia this week.


----------



## Peco

stereo.pete said:


> I also appreciate simple well-executed cooking. In fact, the most important factor is the taste at the end of the day.


 I totally agree


----------



## Lucretia

Peco said:


> Maybe some are like that but not all. This guy spent several hundred hours preparing his ultimate "dish" until he reached what I would call perfection. On top of that he spent 1000's of dollars on the best ingredients. Became 3rd, runner up and eventually a winner. In my world this guy is what it's all about = love and passion for food!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrPJWFdx54



Once I got past the "I am deep! I like sheep!" And I skateboard, too!" intro (set to dramatic music, no less) the food looked good. Seems like there's a fine line between a dish that's about the food and one that's about the chef showing off--and it's very subjective. When it becomes more about the chef than the food I lose interest.


----------



## Peco

Lucretia said:


> Once I got past the "I am deep! I like sheep!" And I skateboard, too!" intro (set to dramatic music, no less) the food looked good. Seems like there's a fine line between a dish that's about the food and one that's about the chef showing off--and it's very subjective. When it becomes more about the chef than the food I lose interest.



I understand your point and I agree. That said, this was an introvideo made for the chef who represented Denmark at Bocuse d'or (other countries made their own as well). In real life this guy is very humble and rather quiet (at least in public where I've seen him on several occations)!


----------



## Lars

He was not very humble or quiet, when he was complaining about not getting any stars though..

Lars


----------



## Peco

That's called ambition and dissapointment  ... also it does not make sence not to give stars to a world champ - I would complain too!


----------



## Peco

Sorry for messing up your thread B, admins are welcome to delete my responses, will not post any more comments. Great food by the way


----------



## bieniek

Thanks for all responses, I have no problems about where the discussion is going, if it only doesnt go the personal attacking way.

This is forum peco and here I think its for dialogue. 

But into the subject. 

I knew someone would brought this up or some other uncomparable stuff. What I mean is. 

A) I cook food people is going to eat, drink wine with and hopefully enjoy the moment to the fullest. He is cooking food for the jury to taste and the rest is going to hell. 
So now, if there for example 20 teams, the jury have a pretty tough job.

B) He is a world champion? But who said so? Couple of old farts? Did you see books of Paul Bocuse? Do you like his style? [half a bunch of parsley and 6 carrots per plate?]
And in two years after winning he cannot compete, cannot defend the title. So someone else wins, is he worlds best no longer then?
Think a little, is the world really remember champions, or the Bocuses name? 

You got some definition here wrong. I dont think Bocuse D'or is world championships. 
Of course, You and I are from countries where chefs have small di ck complex, cause world was thinking and still thinks Scandinavia or eastern Europe is gastro shiteholes. So Its good for your ego to have "world champion".

In the same time I cannot help feeling really great chefs are too busy working their asses off in own restaurant/working for someone. 
Im yet to wait for some 3 Star chef to start in the competition, but what would he gain? 

And this brings us to C:
Why didnt he get stars? There are many factors why chefs dont, lack of consistency is one of the reasons. In restaurant business, is little different than when you have 2 years to prepare, isnt true?

on the other hand, when Ducasse opened few years back new place in London, first year gained 2 stars - which is already unusual. Second year got 3 stars already. This was quite big story as there was Marcus Wareing fighting for 3 stars and preparing few years for it. Didnt got it. Why? Think for yourself 

As to the food from video, I think some stuff looks impressive, great clean and neat presentation, but the fried sausage-looking thing is grouse and the hat hes wearing, I hate chefs hats. 
Its great he won, I think it would take a lot of motivating to work 2 years and not a single service, no excitement, just labour. So totally strong will on hes behalf. And big respect to the fella. Still, not a world champion for me, noone will ever beat Nico Ladenis in eating stuff.


----------



## Peco

B, good feedback.

Well, everyone has their own opinion about food and the guy preparing it. Also there are different opinions on the Bocuse d'or. Personally I think that it's great BUT not for all chefs - stars or not. You have to appreciate the element of competition to be great in this field. Maybe some 3 star chefs don't have the balls, guts, nerves etc. to particepate because of the huge pressure and time involved. Maybe they just want to work in their restaurant and try to maintain or get another star? Rasmus did both - ran his restaurant, prepared for - and particepated. Does it make him better - maybe not, but what he achived no one can take away from him = bronce, silver and gold ... he also got a star at one point as far as I remember.

Stars and chefs: Well as a Scandinavian you should know the worlds best restaurant NOMA, located in Copenhagen. Rene doesn't compete in Bocuse d'or. He compete with himself ... being innovative, thinking out of the box etc. Does this world title make him the best chef in the world? I don't know? But if you can make people cook their own egg and get paid well, at least you are very clever and innovative. Also he's a big part of why Nordic cuisine is back on the map - respect to him! Would I pay 2.000 dkkr to eat there? Well probably not.

I myself like a good steak, bread etc. what I would call "regular" food - as you showed in this thread. Still, when cooking stuff like this I feel like a guy from minor league when comparing food like this with food the major league guys presents/construct. Can those guys cook what you and I do - hell yaeh, they did that as apprentices - and I'm sure their outcome would be better than yours and mine!

Food can be discussed but many times it can't be agreed upon. We all have different taste and preferences. But that's what so great being a chef, you can study, play, be creative and maybe be "lucky" enough to create something new, tasty, goodlooking and grounbreaking food. Being a chef is not flipping burgers. In my mind it's science, skills and lot's of practise.


----------



## mr drinky

I love our Scandinavian forum members. They disagree in the most polite way. +1 for Nordic civility. 

I'm just waiting for Oivind to drink a bit too much and come in and shake things up 

k.


----------



## DK chef

mr drinky said:


> I love our Scandinavian forum members. They disagree in the most polite way. +1 for Nordic civility.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Oivind to drink a bit too much and come in and shake things up
> 
> k.



hehe


----------



## Peco

mr drinky said:


> I love our Scandinavian forum members. They disagree in the most polite way. +1 for Nordic civility.
> 
> k.



Depends on how much we get provoked  But we try ... we try


----------



## Candlejack

Peco said:


> Depends on how much we get provoked  But we try ... we try



Or if it's about sports..

Now we get most of it out when we wrestle polar bears in the street. They're so damn annoying pushing trash-cans over and threatening kids.


----------



## Peco

Candlejack said:


> Or if it's about sports..
> 
> Now we get most of it out when we wrestle polar bears in the street. They're so damn annoying pushing trash-cans over and threatening kids.



When we kick your a s s i soccer lol - just kidding


----------



## Candlejack

Peco said:


> When we kick your a s s i soccer lol - just kidding



COME AT ME BRO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eWZX7wsdc0&feature=related


----------



## Peco




----------



## DeepCSweede

There we go now we're gonna get some Nordic Action - :viking: :viking:


----------



## Candlejack

DeepCSweede said:


> There we go now we're gonna get some Nordic Action - :viking: :viking:



Oh, you really don't want that. Have you seen a bunch or nords going all out on a polarbear in the streets of Stockholm after it pushed our booze down on the streets?

That is messy. Messy as hell. And that is with just fists. This is a knife-forum. You don't want that.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Candlejack said:


> Oh, you really don't want that. Have you seen a bunch or nords going all out on a polarbear in the streets of Stockholm after it pushed our booze down on the streets?
> 
> That is messy. Messy as hell. And that is with just fists. This is a knife-forum. You don't want that.



Well - well do you expect the polar bear to pay the all the tax on that booze? He doesn't even have any pockets!!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Sorry -Now we've really moved off topic - Back to your regularly scheduled thread about gastronomy :cheffry:

I agree that there is a difference between a good chef and a cook. A good chef really understands how things go together to create a great tasting dish but that does not necessarily mean that it has to be fancy or scientific.


----------



## Peco

DeepCSweede said:


> I agree that there is a difference between a good chef and a cook. A good chef really understands how things go together to create a great tasting dish but that does not necessarily mean that it has to be fancy or scientific.



There's a theory behind everything you do when you cook. If you don't know this theory - it's like walking blindfolded. You get around but don't have a clue where and why you end up where you do.


----------



## dragonlord

And is this theory something that can be written down, or is it something you have to learn by doing?


----------



## Peco

Theory I get from books, and then one has to practise a lot of course.


----------



## tk59

Peco said:


> ...one has to practise a lot of course.


+1. Practice means repeatedly tasting and modifying everything you make. Add something and taste it. Repeat. I can't stand it when someone goes up to a pot of something cooking and just asks me what they should put into it without tasting it. TASTE THE DAMN THING. You can say that isn't scientific if you like, but as a scientist, I can say that is the whole point. Without experiment, there can be no understanding. Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Peco

tk59 said:


> +1. Practice means repeatedly tasting and modifying everything you make. Add something and taste it. Repeat. I can't stand it when someone goes up to a pot of something cooking and just asks me what they should put into it without tasting it. TASTE THE DAMN THING. You can say that isn't scientific if you like, but as a scientist, I can say that is the whole point. Without experiment, there can be no understanding. Sorry for the rant...



Sounds like DKchef and his team - can't wait to start working with those guys on a regular basis - gonna be awesome


----------



## bieniek

Peco said:


> You have to appreciate the element of competition to be great in this field. Maybe some 3 star chefs don't have the balls, guts, nerves etc.



Unfortunately that sounds to me exactly like it would be other way around. 

You see, a dish is not a bite you take to taste it. 

A dish is a whole course that a paying customer must it from start to end without loosing interest or enthusiasm. And that is what Michelin inspectors do. They also look for the flair of the chef. If he trained in France, or ENgland, or Mars, is he really cooking danish food? 

Or other way. If inspector eaten food at Harveys, then moved on and ate food at Aubergine, he have the insight of the masterchef cooking his style, and the apprentice cooking, but here he have to judge is the apprentice working out own style, or just following the style the other. 

So you know who "imfo" have the "balls and guts"? 

The chef who never got professional training, he just went on trip around France with his wife, eating and drinking. 
He opened restaurant, cooked his ars off, gained three stars, maintained them few years, and then just gave them away. He had cut prices by 1/3, stopped using expensive produce but kept the quality. It was just no longer tolerable for the guide. 

Now think, as Raymond Blanc said. 
This is the biggest danger when you dance to the Michelins Drum. Loss of star or stars can cost you business, because interest in your company decreases, and that standard restaurant already is tight with money. Some payed with life, like the La Cote D'or patron, Bernard Louiseau. And he didnt even lost the star, he just heard the rumours about it 



Peco said:


> Well as a Scandinavian you should know the worlds best restaurant NOMA, located in Copenhagen. Rene doesn't compete in Bocuse d'or. He compete with himself ... being innovative, thinking out of the box etc.



Well, you should know, Im not a scandinavian, and If not the money here, I would be long gone back working my arse off in London. Or anywhere in England in that matter, which is light years in front of Scandic countries if it comes to food culture. In front of where I come from, also, unfortunately.

As for Noma, its Saint Pellegrinos best restaurant, not mine. I think its so slick there with the best 10, that every single one could be chosen. Ha, Also Noma have two stars. 
Anyways, I wish him the best and this is so hard industry to work with, and pressure so high, its not easy at all.

You reffering to thinking out of the box as to drying scallops for example? For me things like this is no innovation, is gimmicks... 



Peco said:


> Can those guys cook what you and I do - hell yaeh, they did that as apprentices - and I'm sure their outcome would be better than yours and mine!



You really think so? 
So You want to tell me you could just out of your pocket whip better pasta than mine? 

Cause whats the problem, doesnt matter he never did it before, he have just magic fingers. 

And that my friend, is just impossible. I think it takes years to understand what you work with, to have the insight, to gain knowledge how resting or maturing of the flour makes difference on pasta, how much air or how big humidity is best for it, where was it cropped, who milled it, how to talk to gluten. 
You just cannot get there by watching it done in book. You have to get your hands on it, spend time with it, love it. 

But if you spend your time with pasta, theres no more time for lab, unless you use cocain, like some 

And at the end, I want to tell you story of some small restaurant in Spain. 
I met pastry chef, he finished the best chefs college in Spain, i dont remember the name, but its a crazy establishment. 
Then he worked year for the best chocolatier in Spain.
Then he moved to work in one star Restaurant. 60 covers, and Two chefs working there! Literally, Owner and sous chef, some apprenti in summer season to take over prep. 

He gained star for great food, but also cause climat there gives you lovely produce i think.
However, the guide started pressing on him, that he have to change this and that in order to maintain it, so he just gave it away, or lost it, if you wish.

Question is: Is the food worse? Is the chef lost? Is the quality gone? 

I think its like Roux brothers said: "We feel with cooking better at two stars level, than at three" - after they lost the third star somewhere around 1650 BC  And they kept level for another generation. 
I really wish I could believe the "new nouvelle-molocule cuisine" is here to stay, but I think it will just die, let alone, or the chefs at some point will make something so ridiculous, it will be laughed at, just like nouvelle cuisine was back then.


----------



## Candlejack

It just feels like you are looking for a confrontation in parts of the post above.

Also, i would, objectively, never ever compare scandinavian cuisine to british.. (except norweigan) I think both the GBP and Norway deserves their titles as the worst food-countries there is.


----------



## bieniek

Why is that?

And we dont talk cuisine, we dont talk cabbage british cuisine  we talk food culture. 
Objectively, All the rocky cold countries are weak in that spot.

In post above Im just honest, in things touching threads name, my gastronomy


----------



## Candlejack

bieniek said:


> Why is that?
> 
> And we dont talk cuisine, we dont talk cabbage british cuisine  we talk food culture.
> Objectively, All the rocky cold countries are weak in that spot.
> 
> In post above Im just honest, in things touching threads name, my gastronomy




I just found the whole post very.. testosterony-aggressive. 
I got your points, but it was all buried in sulfur-smelling hatred.. or so i thought.


----------



## Peco

*I said:* Can those guys cook what you and I do - hell yaeh, they did that as apprentices - and I'm sure their outcome would be better than yours and mine!


bieniek said:


> You really think so?
> So You want to tell me *you could* just out of your pocket whip better pasta *than mine*?



Did I say what you just wrote, nope!

........................

Obviously I got it all wrong, the worlds greatest chef must be you B, sorry for the confusion - chef!


----------



## bieniek

Peco, dont get excited 

Or, dont get personal  

I maybe used wrong words. 

I think you have to fell in love with what you do to execute it well. Or you have to repeat it many many many times, thats the way to gain understanding, I dont know how to explain better. Hmmm, 

Like when first time you fry a fish portion, you roughly know how to, but the first isnt perfect. 100th isnt perfect, but you start to getting whats what just by looking at the oil on your pan, Im not sure if that makes sense? 

Or for example when you serve desserts, and scoop quenelles on top of something, after some time you can do that better than your head chef, just because he isnt practising enough. Then you move up, someone takes your place, practise more and gets better. Its natural. 

You see my point? 

Candlejack it might be misspelling on my side, but I totally didnt want to sound invasive, or aggresive. Its not kitchen


----------



## Peco

I'm not offenden B - at all  I just don't want to take this subject any further - and start a war. Forums are great but when you AND I write stuff - it can easily be misunderstood. Better just to stop here because I don't think anything constructive will come out of this.

Peace ...


----------



## bieniek

The trip continues

I had some thinking lately, apart from 100 hour weeks.

The guy that discovered mayonnaise, it really must have been a genius. Totally. I dont know if anything would be that hard nowadays.

And the other. I know where to look for perfection - in The Nature !!











Pigs skin





Its been a hell of a month but still found time to mess about little with some baguette. Simple breakfast at 5pm , after 12 hours at work


----------



## quantumcloud509

You guys are fun. Reading this post made me feel European again. Thank you.


----------



## bieniek

Arent those a beauties?? 






I cannot understand why would you rape them by peeling with peeler !


----------



## bieniek

So the menu from yesterday.

Sea bream 
I got the day before, scaled, gutted and filleted/ cleaned with my debbie and great joy. Instead cutting off the whole segment of meat with bones in the middle, I tweezed them out. 
The scoring was done only on the thickest part of meat to hopefully cook the fish through all in the same time. Pan fried fillets. Salt and white pepper.

Potatoes
Italian small pots peleed cooked with salt until just tender, maszed with spoon plenty of extra virgine and lemon juice. At the end dropped tarragon and chopped chives. Salt and white pepper

Asparagus 
Blanched until just undercooked. I actually like that under, with a little bite. After glazed/emulsified with butter/blanchingwater and chives. Salt and white pepper

Chutney of red paprikas 
This was most time consuming but also prepped on the very same evening. 
First I cut the seeds with the sprig and cleaned insides of the white stuff inside. After I spreaded inside pepperoncino extra virgin with garlic and tarragon. Sticked bay leaf into each pepper, set with the hole down and baked at 230 until burned but still not chewy. 
After peeled, and cooked in butter and olive oil with sugar until desired consistency. 
This is totally new invention of mine. I never seen anyone doing that nor heard of one. I just thought It would taste cool and checked. 
The taste was very buttery smooth with bits of pepper still retaining the peppers taste, it actually had good body with sugar and pepperoncino working well together. There was some hotness in it, but not attacking you, in the underflavour. Finished with tarragon before serving.
Actually goes pretty well together, chili tarragon and capsicum.


----------



## Lucretia

Sounds fabulous!

Dessert? Looks like a vanilla bean custard with orange segments and pistachio chocolate bark?


----------



## Crothcipt

excellent pics and great looking food. If at any time before I wanted to jump through my computer to the other side this takes the cake, err... custard.


----------



## bieniek

Thanks Lucretia and Crothcipt 

I forgot the dessert

Its white chocolate and vanilla mousse, orange and 
the choco is made of first preparing mix of glucose sugar and caramelising it. Whisking in cold butter and cooling down. Almost like you would make nougatine but without nuts.
After its crushed to a powder, spreaded and tray covered with sugar mat/baking paper and bakd in oven until it melts and creates 1mm thick layer of thick crisp.
Cools down, you melt dark choco, and selection of flavourings is entirely up to you, cognac, porto reduction, mint, vanilla. Spread it on top of caramel crisp and quickly throw in pistachios. 
At this point you can leave it or make small piping bag of white chocolate and drizzle the top.


----------



## bieniek

Time for a small update. 
We have some dinners outside of town, in a small place with beatifully restored farmhouse building, which in the very old times was a stable. 
They want to have rustic feel about the food selection and presentation. Expecially main course [there was a argument once about putting big parsley top on every dish...]
I was there yesterday serving for 14.

starter was smoked trout, trout roe, leek-potato cream, potato chips, small salad and dill oil.

The main was venison fillet, portsauce, potato gratin, asparagus, baby carrot, baby courgette, beans, small red and white onions - first conserved in house.

ended with black choco mousse on crisp base, caramelised white chocolate, berries, marengues with liofilized raspberries, apple-caramell syrup and yoghurt sorbet. 

The liofilized raspberries are the only sosa[artificial ] thing used in all that 















Tomorrow have a four course with ravioli again. Am thinking about making 5 little ones per portion.


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful work and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Deckhand

Seeing this kind of plating reminds me of a nature hike in a good way. Great stuff.


----------



## bieniek

So today was 17th of may, In Norway a very important date. Now, im nowhere near being Norwegian, but every occasion is good to eat some sexy food, isnt it? :knife:

So NO STARTERS today. 

Chicken Galantine stuffed with chicken mousse with slow saute onions and parsley. 
Roasted in own juices and stock from the carcass. 

Boiled new potatoes with butter

Simple salad with asparagus, cheese, toms 

Dessert is rhubarb jam with honey, and my very own rum and raisin ice cream. 
Oh and i felt little bored so i made batch of rustic tuille also.


----------



## bieniek

I was little unsure how would dessert go. I mean, rhubarb goes great with custard, with raisins and with rum [if you drink enough ] But howwould it go with all those ingredients mixed together? 

well enough :doublethumbsup:


----------



## G-rat

Nice ballotine....


----------



## Lucretia

I love it when you post things you've cooked. For my taste your balance between appearance, preparation, and respect for the ingredients is absolutely perfect.


----------



## bieniek

hey, its not that good, but thanks!!


----------



## stereo.pete

Well played Sir! :happy3:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Looks delicious. I may do this soon but with a duck and some foie gras mousse I need to get rid of! Tell me more about the mousse inside of your chicken.


----------



## DK chef

it sure looks delicious  great way to roast a bird. but knife need rehandle


----------



## bieniek

DK chef that knife needs to get thrown away, my only wiktorinox still standing is the bread knife...

Knyfeknerd, the mousse was pretty straight forward:

500g of meat, 10-20grams of parsley with stalks all together, salt, pepper, 2 whole eggs
around 10 good sized cloves of garlic, one big white onion, something of the medium sized spanish onion. Both finely chopped

I sautee garlic and onion for around an hour[just oil], but couldnt really tell you how long. I smell it, and when I like the smell, its done. 
First off it will smell raw, after quarter maybe little sweet'ish and then mellow, i dont stir too much and after some more time it begins to caramelise. At that stage i fry it couple of minutes and its done. 
You could cook onion differently but I wouldnt use raw onion, i think you dont roast the chicken for long enough to break down the onions and garlic well enough.

I add this to the meat and drive it all until smooth. Season rather well. 

I dont refrigerate it just waits for the few minutes i take to bone out the chicken. 

Now, I dont know how it would go with foie gras... Duck is definitely a great idea with the thick layer of fat. Great bird for stuffing
I never tried with foie gras cause if I eat it, I just pan fry and slice some apple with it!


----------



## bieniek

Thanks Pete!


----------



## oivind_dahle

is it the bread knife or kondittor. Gotta love kondittor


----------



## DK chef

the best bread and baker knife is wiktorinox 26cm, with rosewood handle, i have 3 and they are cheap and will always be my prefered bread knife.


----------



## oivind_dahle

Agree, but you need to pimp it.
I never tried Gude though...


----------



## DK chef

i have seen your pimped Victorinox  i like it a lot, love what Harald have done with it, and if i could do it myself i would,


----------



## DK chef

bieniek said:


> DK chef that knife needs to get thrown away, my only wiktorinox still standing is the bread knife...
> 
> Knyfeknerd, the mousse was pretty straight forward:
> 
> 500g of meat, 10-20grams of parsley with stalks all together, salt, pepper, 2 whole eggs
> around 10 good sized cloves of garlic, one big white onion, something of the medium sized spanish onion. Both finely chopped
> 
> I sautee garlic and onion for around an hour[just oil], but couldnt really tell you how long. I smell it, and when I like the smell, its done.
> First off it will smell raw, after quarter maybe little sweet'ish and then mellow, i dont stir too much and after some more time it begins to caramelise. At that stage i fry it couple of minutes and its done.
> You could cook onion differently but I wouldnt use raw onion, i think you dont roast the chicken for long enough to break down the onions and garlic well enough.
> 
> I add this to the meat and drive it all until smooth. Season rather well.
> 
> I dont refrigerate it just waits for the few minutes i take to bone out the chicken.
> 
> Now, I dont know how it would go with foie gras... Duck is definitely a great idea with the thick layer of fat. Great bird for stuffing
> I never tried with foie gras cause if I eat it, I just pan fry and slice some apple with it!



no cream? like a mousseline


----------



## bieniek

I have the other version of wiktorinox also. Dont use it a lot. Try not to use bread knife at all, but if I cut a joint or bird in the dish, i wouldnt use any other than serrated knife 
Im not sayign its bad knife or something. I just dont like it. 


No need for a cream there  
Would rather use stale baguette to fluff the stuffing up, but in the same time I wanted the whole thing to hold up nicely, and the stuffing not to expand too much. 

Definitely would use cream for spinach and garlic stuffing, which is just a "marriage from heaven". :hungry: 
OK, ménage à trois from heaven


----------



## bieniek

dolce vita






they really take a piss out here. This lovely makeral costs 6 BUCKS per kilo. I reckon after cleaning its 12 per kilo. LOL Kilo of ribeye will get almost 50 bucks out of your pocket !






Olive, salamandred mackrell, mixed leaves, potato dijon salad, mixed cold veg and water. oh, salt everything

Eating outside, priceless.


----------



## schanop

Saba is quite cheap around here too. Good specimen one goes between 4.99 and 6.99 at the usual places I shop.

Thinking of shime saba again, mmmmmmm.


----------



## bieniek

What is shime saba? 

Im staying home alone for a whooole month. 

Im going to go crazy cooking


----------



## bieniek

I want to bring all the photos of what I made personally, so after years it will be nice to look at. Some of the photos you maybe seen before, some are from few years back. 





Raviolo from the first post




at home blini - heck caviar





















been chasing mushrooms









one night in utdanningsforbundet

thai night

























chix night









carrot cake





Choco with dark choco mousse





I actually dont remember what fish was that... Its in Danmark, @ CELF school. Stuffed courgette, asparagus, dried tomato, chive beurre blanc 





This is my favourite duck. Its rolled confit duck leg marinated 48 hours in orange zest, lemon zest, thyme, black pepper, garlic, fennel seeds, cumin, cardamon, etc
After its cooked and picked, its mixed with emulsion of 1/3 oyster sauce 1/3 demi glace and 1/3 butter. And plenty of chives and parsley
Its from winter menu [hence slow cooking] with dried fruits chilli chutney balsamic reduction and simple salad. Fancy salad but could go with mache also as for wintery leaves





from my time in London




duck breast fondant pots, carrot puree savoy cabbage roll





snapps, gnocchi, rattatouille, balsamic, rocket. 

Damn who put that much dressing on thr salad??!


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome as usual!


----------



## bieniek

Everyday working day in the morning we produce cheap lunch for up to 20 people, they pay around 20 bucks for total 500g of food. 
It includes two cold cuts, two cold fish, a salad, green leaves, sliced veg, fresh bread and 100g per person is hot food. 
This is some from one day
I love to prepare this its so cool when you run looking for produce you could use. 





























back at home, I deserve this. Regular fondant but not so regular. Black chocolate is used and cocoa powder instead half flour.


----------



## bieniek

kreativ marketing 

:wink:


----------



## schanop

bieniek said:


> What is shime saba?
> 
> Im staying home alone for a whooole month.
> 
> Im going to go crazy cooking



Looking delish. Shime saba is just the usual vinigar/salt cured Mackerel. The curing process transforms the fish into another dimension.


----------



## bieniek

Sourdough bread baked in roman pot. Rye with sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds.

The leaven itself was propably started just after world war 2. I got it from bakery based in my hometown, the bakery is very very old, it propably is older than united states. :lol2:


----------



## bieniek

I have holidays. Simple everyday low buck dinners. 

Halibut panfried with baked sweet potato and just lemon-butter glaze.
Turkey roulades stuffed with fried spinach with garlic/shallot. First drowned in bath, haha black magic and then pan fried. 
I buy whole chickens. Where would I get base for my reductions/sauces otherwise?


----------



## bieniek

Cell phone - I use my old Nokia




From winter menu - pan fried cod with gnocchi beans dried tomato salad and butter sauce




Winter menu - Slow cooked leg of lamb, picked, mixed with lamb reduction and butter, lots of parsley, rolled and reheated in lamb stock before served. Served with big cubes of swede, carrot, potato




Winter menu Variation about the cofit duck leg roll with maché




Winter menu skin frie salmon stuffed with pickled ginger [homemade] on vinegared cabbage with honey and raisins and a sauce, hm, to make it simple made with honey and vinegar caramell, oyster sauce, good glace, and plenty of spices




No menu, my dinner the other day with fillet leftovers. beans plus mache, grilled peppers and courgette.




Winter menu. High temp confit pork belly, mashed fat potatoes with wild mushroom "ragout". This is the first ever presentation which then was changed sereval times.





Winter menu. Hot rice pudding with marinated cherries and cherry coulis/sauce. Should also contain cherry-kirschwasser sorbet but this was serve as amuse-bouche so without the ice. Table of five




My variation over tomato-mozzarella salad with bloody mary sorbet. Over the top looks like shite.




My first sausage try is getting ready to get dried a little in the oven





Brownie with caramelised plums. A gimmick





And again - youre not worth a damn, if you dont eat your food! 

ALL of those photos are taken during my time in hotel when was in charge of the *bar*. Winter menu was mine, photos miss cullen skink for which i smoked my own haddock, simpler bar options like mackrell etc


----------



## xavier

Reply to the first post ------>That looked like an awesome meal. Great job with the pictures and little descriptions, I feel like I was part of the dinner party. Bet that duck confit with oyster sauce tasted amazing :biggrin:


----------



## bieniek

Cheers xavier. I like when people enjoy my food or the story, if you dont get the chance to eat it [like here]


----------



## bieniek

I have another cooking thought. 

Why dont I have any photo of risotto? 

Well the reasons are I think its impossible to serve risotto to more than two people and keeping quality at right level. For table of 4 people you have to have 2 chefs. 

It also depends how many items is landing on top of rice once its plated. 
Im saying, so I warm up risotto, add puree for example, lets make that pumpkin puree. Stock. Mix gently. When its hot, season, lemon juice, butter, whipped cream, parmesan. 
Taste, season etc. So I think when its ready, it should be out AFAP or its overcooking. Or it actually is overcooking the minute its hot. 

Lets say garnish is pukpkin dice, sautee chestnuts and roasted shallots. And a salad. 
So in the meantime I have to heat up, season, glaze the garnish and herb it. 
Plate rice, plate garnish, put salad and cheese on top. 
Thats a lot of working, I wouldnt serve it alone for four people, I think it would get damaged by the time Im finished with plating. 

Another thing is why I dont cook it at home. Its cause I think to pre cook rice well I need best stock possible. That means I begin prep the day before, set on stock, if its chick or beef, or prep it first thing in the morning, if its vegetable or fish stock. 
Very labour intensive for a simple meal at home. 
I might do it on special occasions though, cause I love good rich risotto !!


----------



## bieniek

Whole wheat flour and plain regular flour.


----------



## bieniek

....This smell of artichokes boiling in water with some olive oil....
.... And the taste of vinegar/butter glaze with chives....


----------



## bieniek

todays breakfast: home made bread, homemade pate of beef and white wine, tomatoes and olive oil friends brought back from italy

damn its enough


----------



## Namaxy

Great bread. My girls want cereal...even so I still get up early to bake bread.


----------



## bieniek

OH yeah totally, woke up 5 am that sunday to bake it ready for breakfast


----------



## bieniek

So, had a day off today so Ive been preparing tortellini with oxtails. 

















Ill write report on whats my thoughts about it later on, go to sleep now

Then we still get fresh - and see how fresh that salmon is! fish. Its really great pleasure to take it apart and almost therapeutic. 
And staff food just a simple cold bette [betroot stalks] soup with smoked salmon.


----------



## bieniek

So that was a weekend folks, I worked from 3am til 11 pm on saturday and 4am til 4 pm on sunday, I mention this cause monday was my wedding anniversary 

Couldnt do without some bite 












starter was turbot cake with parsley and pickled ginger serve with white asparagus tops and dried cherry toms marinated in mirin






















Main pan fried turbot [magnificent creature, got a 3kg fish], olive fried pappers and courgette, caramelised red onion boiled in vinegar and parsnip puree again with olive oil.










And ended up with red plums, blueberry jam made a la minute and vanilla cream cheese and lemon rind.


----------



## Lucretia

Oh myyyy......


----------



## Zwiefel

Bieniek....what beautiful plates...and food....and presentation. Not my style of presentation, but I'd love to be served a plate like that! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage

Well done Chef!


----------



## bieniek

Zwiefel said:


> Bieniek....what beautiful plates...and food....and presentation. Not my style of presentation, but I'd love to be served a plate like that! :doublethumbsup:



Thanks a lot Zwiefel, you know, the presentation depends only on the type of porcelain I have for the job. It would look different if I have different plates. 
I work at catering company an we get a lot of private parties at home under 30 guests and you would love to see when I have a cake that is 12 cm long and Im presented with a dessert plate that is 14-15cm in diameter 

I cannot say this is my favourite way but nothing much I could do to fix it. I just like clean looks so already the main course plater is getting heavy for my likings  

Lucretia, thanks a lot
Josh, thanks chef!


----------



## bieniek

The saturday I started at 3am, this is the fantastic sunrise at halv past five. 





Cheffing outside 





This is Fram, the first ship to be on multi polar explorations both south and north end. It has now own building-museum, and the welthy can buy a dinner on the deck. 
On thursday Princess of Holland was eating there with some kind of fundation. 















Let me tell you this Nansen guy was a totally crazy ******. This is canoe he used back then, 100 years ago in some serious coldness. 
The story goes that once one of the canoes broke from its mounting, and started just canoeing away, by itself. Nansen took down his clothes, his watch, and started swimming to catch it. Almost drowned, but finally he catched the damn thing, and one his way back he managed to shot two birds. 
In the kayak there was food clothes and guns so they would be over if it was lost. But anyway real man or what?

Little closer to earth - trays for twelve hundred





Pasta













This was funny dinner - 30 people in a house from a dream. Propably around few square kilometres with baroque interior and one plate that costs enough to pay my salary. 

They say we are all equal, but some are equaller. 

But I love the dish, just pasta, shallots sweat on butter, parmesan, chives and truffle microplaned over. 
Simple ? I wish I had 30 saucers, 1 guest one pot, My favourite style 

Pan fried salmon. Not dry in the middle


----------



## bieniek

Fridays night fever:

Halibut with mint "crust", peppers, cucumber, emulsion of peppers and cucumber , cumin cream and deep fried pistachios. 

Haviland to begin with

























Youre not worth a damn if you dont eat your food






Main: 
Lamb with spinach puree and dried tomatoes, sauce is burned tomato - curry. On the side mint-garlic dip and apple-mango deep and naan.











I lost rest of pics will add them later on.


----------



## Lucretia

I could hurt myself on that lamb. Looks wonderful! Love the idea of the dried tomatoes with it--might have to try that next time. 

:drool:


----------



## Deckhand

Just amazing posts.


----------



## pumbaa

looks really good chef


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great pics bieniek. How was that halibut prepared? Is it cured? Did you add the mint "crust" before or after cutting it, if it was in a large piece? 

I know what you mean about equality.........most of the people I cater for are disgustingly rich. There kitchens are twice the size of my entire house and cost 2x as much too. It's nice to turn on the oven and get that "new oven smell" when the family has lived there for at least a year.
But they all have crappy knives.


----------



## bieniek

Thanks ma'am! Yes I must admit the "Lamb 6"  sous vide went quite well... 

Guys thanks, but pumbaa, Im not a chef yet. Just a commis.

knyfeknerd. 
The fish was sugar salted - I use my fingers but would say no more than 5-10 grams of sugar and max 10-15 grams salt/kg. Its precut to pieces first. Stays overnight. 

Next day roughly two hours before serving I bake it about 39 degrees [rationals might lie by 10 degrees when on low temps ] for about 40 minutes. 
The "crust" is applied around 30 minutes before serving. 
So what I do I blitz mint and breadcrumbs and butter and toasted sesam seeds and stuffs in thermomix but any mixer will do until its smooth paste without overheating. 
Then I lay it on silicon paper 2-3mm thick layers and freeze it. Cut to pieces little bigger than the fish bits. 
Then I take fish, turn it upside down and place it on the crumb and cut the crumb to size. 
Than I flash heat it with blowtorch. Salamander will do. Freezer messes up the colour a little but the heating fixes that.
Additionally the as it melts it matches the 3D shape of fish's surface 

Heh yeah those people have all top class, but they never used any of it. They have regular day to day lady who cooks and cleans. Walk-in fridge and freezer at home. 
Knives were shuns globals and sabatiers. all thrown in one big drawer.

One big improvement comes to my home. Sous vide. 
Bake own everydays bread already. From now on also will make own hams, paastrami for example, and cold cuts.
Never thought this day would come. haha


----------



## bieniek

Some comfort stuff. 

When I was younger an poorer I would eat rice with ketchup like every other day for 2 years or so. Im terribly sick of it, but sometimes it goes good with some topping.

as simple and humble as it gets.





And plated
Fried peppers onions, garlic, floured pork, carrots, 









Dont need bath to get my pork juicy - not rested long enough I just could wait 






Sweet finish, sundays cake










Oxtails at home.


----------



## bieniek

Time for a little update. 

Ive found a shop where you could get pheasant and pigeon, unfortunately frozen, and disgusting. 

Nevertheless, when I do a bird, and it applies especially to roasted birds, the garnish for me is tournee veg. Now, I know this is crazy oldschool and stuff, but it still is impressive garnish and its good. I havent carved veg for like 5 years so my skill was a little rusty but i really enjoyed the time I spent doing it. Wouldnt mind getting somewhere where I could do just that for a few months. :dontknow:










Ive cut both down. Wanted to try sous vide on breasts and confit on legs. Went crap. Problem is, when I cooked that stuff before, I used to use fresh produce. Frozen shite is not my favourite to say the least.










Triple sauce. 
First boiled veg stock, then checken stock with new veg, and finally game bones with yet another portion of veg. Very sticky 






pumpkin puree

Here is some sweets - poormans choco muffins without chocolate.










Sausage with leeks







And now, I wanted to try some funky stuff. This is interpretation of Thomas Kellers Octopus. Again, got the meat frozen. And terrible quality. 
Im finding less and less acceptance for frozen foods. Especially when its something expensive. This stuff was very expensive for being a frozen pile of crap. Like 150 dollars per kilo[!], not counting electricity, time spent and spices/herbs. 
All of my efforts got shite anyway. 
I was too lazy to take like two hours trip just to buy decent Chorizo, at work I found out before serving that we were empty for the god damn sausage. So I used salami instead. The foam is salami, should be chorizo. Its actually very simple to do. On a slow flame sweat the chopped sausages, mix the fat with milk and lecithine. Season. Whip with handheld mixer and voila. [Haha foam on everything foam! foam! foam!]
Paprikas were peeled and sauteed briefly with butter. 
From the dressing I dropped tarragon. Its corriander, basil, parsley and capers. 

Even though I didnt get what I wanted, I like the appearance and will try again.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Nice stuff B! Love the tourneed veg. It's so old school and so pointless, but I really do love it and appreciate it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GlassEye

Making me hungry


----------



## eaglerock

Pictures are not working :/


----------



## bieniek

Arent they? I can see them :tease:

Thanks guys. Hehe yeah it is oldschool but so are diced/chunked/whole veg[baby carrots brrrrr] 

All is oldschool


----------



## bieniek

1. Clean duck breats of any veiny stuff and excess fat. 
2. Smoke the duck breasts, and the offcuts. 
3. Melt the fat and simmer together with all the nasty bits for few hours. 
4. Prepare veg, dice garlic, shallots, carrots, leeks.
5. Melt the fat again and throw in veg. 
6. Simmer for few hours. I mean simmer. 
7. Store refrigerated for few days
8. When ccleaning chicken breasts, keep vings.
9. Bone the vings.
10. Prepare fine stock veg. 
11. In the pan, and a little of the duck fat roast the bones well. 
12. Throw in veg and continue roasting. When dark and deep move the content of the pan to a pot, and deglaze the pan. 
13. Simmer the stock until ready
14. On the same pan, on medium heat, roast the meat from vings. 
15. Add that meat to the duck confit and simmer until chicken is tender but holds its shite together. Cool until warm.
16. Degalze the pan and add the juice to your stock. 
17. strain the stock and reduce until syrupy. Cool to warm - under 60 degrees.
18. In some powerfull mixer blend together the meats, the glace and the duck fat. 
19. Add eggs and seasoning. 
20. Bake until deep brown in 180 degrees for country style[the sugars should help it catch colour, plus its colour by this point should be brownish], or in bain marie on 150 degrees for more refined look. Around 30 minutes should do it. Check with a stick, it doesnt necessary have to come out dry, but must be warm. 
21. Chill and store for a day in refrigerator. 

For the refined look: Whip butter and add white truffles or oil and season well. Keep it at room temp. 
Spread plastic film over work surface. Spread thin even layer of butter over, place the pate on top. Spread even layer of truffle butter over the top and sides. 
Cover pate with plastic, Let the butter set a little in the fridge, the smoothen out the surface with rollling pin or warm pastry knife. 


All this from offcuts and vegetables, which for most part dont cost much. It will get used in the cheap lunch I prepare everyday.

I didnt mean to write about that, but theres a deeper sense in this. 

Ive just seen a chef on TV making a soup. Boiled jerusalem artichokes and blended them. Voila! 

??He might have flavour there, but where is the body ?


----------



## eaglerock

they r working now . nice looking octopus dish


----------



## bieniek

Cheers


----------



## quantumcloud509

Nice looking plates man.


----------



## bieniek

cheers man 

Again been at the Haviland palace 
































Make sure you supersize these 

Amuse of simple grilled foccacia bits with baked paprika yellow and red with capers, green onion, shallots, olive oil, tarragon parsley and corriander. 

Starter of king crab with aubergine puree, chick peas puree and green oil and green dressing not shown.

Main of saffron risotto with mushroom, grilled veg, and filet steak

Dessert of lemon tart. For me theres no garnish required, so complete course.


----------



## bieniek

oh and today had they three bread to choose from: my sourdough, bought sourdough, and foccacia


----------



## bieniek




----------



## quantumcloud509

Thanks for updating, although not a big fan of chestnuts - I enjoy following your work


----------



## bieniek

Snack for new years eve - yeast dough with sea salt and cumin


----------



## bieniek

You know what this logo means?










Bellota quality meal :bliss:






Yes, this is pig:knife:


This one is trying to got out of the box






This one has been well shaped but has some bruises left







An this one is barley soup on chicken stock and with some serious sausage.


----------



## Von blewitt

Wow, that belotta looks awesome! What did you do with it?


----------



## bieniek

55 centigrade for 7 hours and then light frying.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome as usual, thanks for sharing Chef!


----------



## chinacats

I think I need some barley soup, looks wonderful!


----------



## bieniek

Thanks guys, no problem. 

Do it Jim, its just so cheap comfort food. 

One chicken carcass plus all the peelings for stock free 
5 carrots costed me ~1.30$
2 white onions 1$
celeriac half a head 2.50$
parsnip 1.20$
leek 0.70$
sausage 4.50$
water + salt+ pepper + bayleaves lets say 1$

Dinner for three for three days 12.20$

:hungry:


----------



## stereo.pete

bieniek said:


> Thanks guys, no problem.
> 
> Do it Jim, its just so cheap comfort food.
> 
> One chicken carcass plus all the peelings for stock free
> 5 carrots costed me ~1.30$
> 2 white onions 1$
> celeriac half a head 2.50$
> parsnip 1.20$
> leek 0.70$
> sausage 4.50$
> water + salt+ pepper + bayleaves lets say 1$
> 
> Dinner for three for three days 12.20$
> 
> :hungry:



You totally forgot the cost of the barley lol add another $.50


----------



## bieniek

Yes its truth, Ive "borrowed" it from work thats why :clown:

Cheap anyway  Twelve dollars in here doesnt buy you a happy meal at Macdonalds


----------



## Igasho

bieniek said:


> Yes its truth, Ive "borrowed" it from work thats why :clown:
> 
> Cheap anyway  Twelve dollars in here doesnt buy you a happy meal at Macdonalds



same up here in Canada


----------



## bieniek

OK spanish night 



























dessert "wine"









catalan









main was pata negra from Cas Alba, presa de bellota, saffran risotto king oyster mushroom and spinach. did not have enough time for pic
starter potato garlic emulsion, peppers sous vide, jerez reduced with shallots and beurre noir and potato chips


----------



## brainsausage

Woah- oddly similar to some flavors combos/profiles I've been playing with myself lately... And not ones I typically fool around with either, as they weigh on the heavy side(not a big fan of Winter TBO)...

Nice simple composition. Detailed- but not overwrought. Nice work.


----------



## bieniek

Cheers Josh. 
One of the meals I really enjoyed serving. Open kitchen and 11 experienced diners.
Winter is cool though :doublethumbsup:


----------



## bieniek

OK 

So a sushi called exclusive... How can you call exclusive a frozen tuna and the cheapest fish around? Ordered sea bass got sea bream. Yeah
Yeah but thats just the way up here. You just try to play the best game with the hand you have






























Had to be at work at 5 am to get this done. Even though I can see so many things wrong about it, I just am a total arsse and amateur but I really enjoy those kinds of projects.


----------



## stereo.pete

I love your work chef!


----------



## bieniek

OK time for a little update. This thread got little dusty first reason was lack of time but also not a lot of very cool cooking around. 

This time however, I was back at the Havilland china place  

Start off, prepping some crispy smoked bacon and pancetta. 




This here is potato skins fried crispy, banana shallots fried crispy and this all broken to little crunchy bits and blended, this crunch was on top of the meat.





Time for amuse bouche
Puree of corn, tomato chutney with red onion, quaills egg or a part of it, and a fennel chip





"Eggs with moustache" one guy laughed at me :razz:





I wasnt sure aboutthe combination but it went quite well. First of course came the tomato, but under that there was corn and creaminess of the yolk. the crunch gave it some freshness so not that bad altogether.

Gorgeous silver tray...




First course of the evening, 




Asparagus, asparagus puree, that crispy bacon, white bread toast, baby red onions conserved and filled with caramelised onion puree trout roe, shiso and radish 





That was also reason I cried, cause I prepped all myself, but not the asparagus! And the boy that vacpacked it for some reason added lemon juice. That is the bit of catering that is totally crappy. There was just no way to fix it.





Homemade sourdough rolls. Two sesames, pumpkin and sunflower seeds




Main

Calfs rump, fried potato fondants, slice of olive baked beeff tomato, and courgettes fried and rolled. Baby turnip on the top. This supposed to be summer theme but I had to use hollandaise, with wild garlic.









Vanilla mousse with rhubarb poached, strawberry and rhubarb ice.


----------



## chinacats

Beautiful meal! Glad to see this thread revived.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

**** that looks delicious Michael. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brainsausage

Nice work as always Mike, cheers!


----------



## bieniek

Where the**** is my last post I written here about the asparagus starter??!?!?! Damn few times I thought I just forgot click on "post reply" but this is like tenth timemy post is just missing.

Anyway, a shorter version. 

First off, thanks forthe comments guys, nice to hear ya, mee too Im glad to be back with some food, and hoping theres more to come.

And one important thing to mention. This thread is also to share your opinion. I want to see other points of view, and learn, so if theres something you'd do differently than on the pic, speak up! Criticize !

The thing I wanted to writeabout, is this obsession. Is this thing, I hope you will understand what I try to express, when doesnt matter what you are doing, on the back of your head theres this idea-bell ringing, with all the analyzing and overthinking attached to it.
Thatswhat happens to me now, or forthe past two months. I was polishing my new wooden worktops and thinking about what to taste my fresh goats cheese with. 
Then catched myself cutting stuff like lunatic contemplating the ingredients in a dressing... Or an a toilet thinking abouthow to reduce asaragus juice without expensive-ass equipment orloosing the colour.:rofl2:

The idea is a starter dish.
Asparagus jelly made with raw juice, wrapped around fresh goats cheese to form a kind of canelloni.
Longtime I was struggling with what to taste the cheese with, I think I will go for caramelised shallots for richness and burnt/deep sweet flavour I want to whiz them to pulp, and make a fake caviar out of it, so the flavour is not fully incorporated in the cheese but it tingles in spots as you eat.

That will go with chicken heart driven sous vide, then fried on clarifiedbutter.

The dressing I thought of would be of olive oil, asparagus tops, tomatoes = but then they must be imported and brunoise red onion. Also thought about a splach of balsamico just to wake eater up. I dont want the dish too mellow and boring, yet fresh and springy/summery but with good balance
I happen to have arbequino first day of harvest 

To top this all I was thinking about some good simple leaves. Not yet found what I would like it to be tastinglike, Fresh? Horseradish? Anise? 
And maybe a chip of some sort

I dont know anything about edible flowers and dont want to use that in my cooking. I was a poor kid and was dreaming my hungry nights about some fantastic wild mushrooms or steak not tasteless greens:tease:


----------



## brainsausage

Dried mustard greens...


----------



## Chuckles

I replied to a post of yours in the kato thread and both were gone when I checked back. You are not going crazy. 

Your food looks great, wish I could try it.


----------



## Von blewitt

I do "burnt onion purée" halve about 3 onions, leave the skins on, cut side down into a screaming hot pan, then in the oven until they are nice and soft and the cut side is burnt! Then remove the skins, roughly chop and add to a pan with about 5 diced onions sweated slowly in butter with 2 star anise. Continue cooking until nicely soft add a splash of cream & purée ( I usually pull outb1 anise but not always) you get a very complex bitter sweet purée & the star anise adds character. I think this would be great with fresh goats cheese, ( maybe leave out the cream if you want to make caviars) 

I also am always thinking about food ingredients combos etc. my notes on myniphone is full of random ideas


----------



## bieniek

Thanks chaps, when time allows, will try. 
Josh, why dried in the summer? I ask cause, you know, for me drying is strictly connected with fall, when we were drying forest mushrooms over whole house.

Chuckles, cheers man, its good to know im not yet crazy


----------



## bieniek

OK so came sunday I really wanted to eat some and drink some. 

First off we got some crusty stuff back





Then this might sound funny but its truth - these baby veg are cheaper than regulars, it actually got me thinking. Should I eat just organic and locally grown? What about budget then? And also, I bought organic ecological red peppers, and they were disgusting. rubbery and bitter. 





Fantastic olive oil





Poached sweetbreads





Here is my first try with asparagus jelly and goats cheese wrap.





Totall disaster. I made the jelly the day before [like a total ***] and so it lost all of the fresh colour and flavour. Tasted like grass. 
The cheese was mixed with the shallots I picked from sweetbreads, that were caramelised. The burned flavour doesnt fit here, imho

Starter gets assembled




The salad is there just for the bling. My head jumps around beet greens now





Fried on oil I used to confit my iberico





Starter is served





The jelly was dropped and I just splashed the cheese on plate and built garnish over the top.





Creamy pancreas?




Main course was of quinoa plain just tasted with olive and lemon. Veal, and dressed rocket.

and veg





For dessert, by miracle I catched polish strawberries. Jezz lucky me, not these water pumped belgian crap





and off they went with fatty whipped cream





All that plus a bottle of semidry Riesling.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

So yummy Mike. I thought I was a cooking anomaly. You work in professional kitchen 60hrs a week, then come home and cook that for yourself. Im-press-ive!


----------



## bieniek

Cheers
I just enjoy cooking food


----------



## schanop

Did I hear the word semi dry riesling? 

Been a fan of aged dry riesling for a long time, and just bought a case of semi dry riesling to try recently. It was a very nice afternoon wine and/or accompanying hot and fiery Asian food.


----------



## Von blewitt

Me too 




[/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Go, Grosset. Not as old, though :-D


----------



## bieniek

Oh well my post got deleted again. Thanks a lot.


Halfway to my holiday destination this year I stopped for some couchsurfing at my parents house. Home sweet home. 

This is where Im coming from gastronomically. No kitchen have had greater impact on me than this place. My mother loves her garden and takes good care of it. I did too, before I left this place for good. Funny thing back then I wouldnt consider it the pleasure. 

The town is a tiny hole, not the best example of agriculture or anything like that, just real everyday life. Foodmarket is opened every tuesday and friday. Basically every farmer sells only what theyve actually produced. The is only one egg "dealer" simply because not everyone have the capacity to have hens.

Foodmarket story: Im standing in queue to veg stall, and have nothing to do so I started to pick potatoes. The farmer : "Hey dont do that boy! These are new spuds, thats how they got picked up and differing sizes is what you get! No picking!" I just thought "I love you man" 

Its takes mindset changing to just go down to the garden, to pick some fresh herbs, cut some chives down, get some sage, pick strawberries or carrots. 

The garden might not be the biggest, but it is well thought out.












The miracle of growing 





Real carrots. Theres no comparison to the shop crap





Some currants, on the weay back I must pick them and juice them out.








Hes happy




Theyre happy




Then we are happy









Aspic made with pork belly and summer veg and pâté of pork collar with chicken livers and sage. Bread was made with linseed and sunflowerseed.


----------



## brainsausage

If only I had access to fresh currants! That's a truly inspiring and heart warming spread. I wish more people in this industry thought the way you do mike. Thanks once again for sharing.


----------



## franzb69

that would be a dream to have a garden that productive!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Beautiful shots Mike! As usual, your food looks horribly delicious ;-)


----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful garden


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful as usual and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucretia

Just lovely! The multicolored square of lettuce is great! Like an edible knot garden.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What fun it would be to have a garden like that to choose ingredients from!

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

